
Efficacy of increased wind turbine rotor blade visibility to reduce birds deaths - dgellow
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/ece3.6592
======
aurizon
With a small LED picture projector you could project hawk/owl movies on those
moving vanes. Birds are hard wired to detect and avoid hawks/owls, so such a
project at a cost of ~~$500 per tower would help. They could even use UV LED
projectors for a night viewable hawk. Just a hint would send the bird into
evasion mode. Making the hawk seem to originate on the blades would optimize
the evasion away from the blades. It could even run on solar?

~~~
dgellow
How would that work during the day?

